# RoahT's first ever lambing!



## RoahT (Feb 13, 2018)

So I've had my ram with the ewes all fall and didn't know when the girls were due, although from just watching the ram's activity I figured it was probably somewhere around Aprilish. Today I discovered that my ram was being very aggressive with the ewes. I was very upset with him, but it kind of turned out as a blessing in disguise, because after I separated him I went in to check the ewes to make sure they were OK and discovered that my ewe Simchah has a very full udder, so I checked her vulva and it looks like we'll be having lambs sooner than I thought! I will try to post pictures and keep y'all updated on her progress. Can someone more experienced tell me how long for sheep is it that they bag up before they lamb? Her bag and teats are definitely very full. Also, should I separate the other ewe from her?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2018)

Well congrats in advance. I believe sheep and goats are very similar. Is the ewe a first timer? "Generally" with a more experienced mother, the bagging happens closer to the delivery... GENERALLY... With first timers, they could start a month in advance, or several days after delivery...  As for separating them, that may stress her out, or may have the opposite effect. You really just have to keep an eye on her. If she's seeking separation, then separation might be a good idea. If she's comfy with the other ewe there, then I wouldn't necessarily worry too much.

@mysunwolf @Sheepshape @luvmypets @Baymule @Mike CHS  I know there are quite a few others as well...  Good luck  and let us know (& see! Pics pls!).


----------



## RoahT (Feb 13, 2018)

@Latestarter, thanks so much for all that information! I'm super excited for my first lambs, so needless to say, I hope it's not a month out!!  Her vulva is also red and puffy, so I guess that's a good sign... Oh, and yes, she is a first timer. She and the other ewe are good friends excepting the occasional playful "fighting"  so I guess I'll leave them together unless something changes. I'm terrible at getting pics, but I'll definitely try hard to get some on this thread, especially when the lambs come!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't separate my ewes for lambing. Most of them lamb in the open, I have one that seeks out their shelter to lamb in. My ewes bag up and get puffy about 3 weeks before lambing. Congrats on your first lambing. There is nothing like it! And YES we want pictures!


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 14, 2018)

SUCH a difficult question to ask. Ewes vary a lot...from those who have a huge udder anything from 4 weeks before lambing, to those who udder very little and only at lambing.

Older ewes tend to 'bag up' first.

As the size of the udder isn't always useful, other clues should be sought. You've mentioned the swollen vulva...that usually happens anything from 2 weeks before lambing. "Dropping'....belly looks to be hanging lower suddenly, she may not look as wide as the days before, and there is a hollow either side of her tail. Some ewes go off their food (not all, some eat even between lambs in a twin birth).

Finally,  the ewe separating off from the others, sometimes stopping whilst walking along (contractions). You may see a vaginal discharge...should be clear....or a mucus plug as the cervix dilates.  'Nesting' is a late sign; the ewe scratches the ground with her front hooves, with the scratching increasing as the birth approaches. Finally a sac will appear...the birth is taking place.

One last thing...colostrum should be present a few days before the lambs will arrive. I wouldn't suggest trying to pull colostrum down, though, as infection (mastitis) sometimes is caused by doing this.

What puzzles me is why the ram was aggressive. Rams usually have a neutral approach to birthing.....keeps his distance.

Good Luck.


----------



## RoahT (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank y'all! It's very helpful to hear from you who have been doing this longer!  The ram is puzzling me too... I'm wondering if it's time for the freezer for him although I hate to say that, and my brother(who does the sheep with me) is very attached to him. I guess we'll see if he straightened up his attitude! Like I said I'll really try to get pictures.


----------



## RoahT (Mar 6, 2018)

FINALLY we got a lamb!!! Simcha lambed yesterday morning and did great! Healthy mom and ewe lamb, the lamb had a bit of trouble nursing at first (and therefore keeping warm) but after some help is now doing great! Isn't she adorbs!? Maybe I'm a little biased , but I think she's so amazingly perfectly adorable!! And I get to keep her! Any name ideas? All of our animals (cows and sheep) have Hebrew names except our cow Violet, so I'm thinking maybe a flower name so Violet fits in better.  Like Lily or Rosie, but I also thought Cocoa was cute. Other suggestions?

P.S. Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest.... I'll definitely have more later!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats! How exciting! She looks very sweet.Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2018)

What a cutie! Love her, she is beautiful. I like Cocoa for a name.


----------



## RoahT (Mar 6, 2018)

Thank you both! Thanks for the name opinion too, @Baymule ! I'm not good at deciding on names and appreciate ideas and opinions! 
Has anyone here milked their sheep before and how did you go about it? Do you milk right from the get go or start later? Ideas on how to keep a first time mom calm while milking?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 6, 2018)

I believe @Roving Jacobs was milking her sheep over the past few years. You could do a search and find her threads on it. I'm not sure if @Sheepshape or @mysunwolf milk their sheep. Seems to me I recall at least one other but can't recall who it was.   I believe if you wish to milk, you'll want to start sooner rather than later as the ewe will only produce what's needed and the lamb will need most of what's produced the first few weeks. so if you're not milking, her production will adjust down to satisfy what's needed by the lamb. I'm not really sure...


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 7, 2018)

Milk as soon as you can to maintain good outputs. Sheep are easy to milk, but, because you'll be low down, it's likely to cause backache!

Wash you hand well, then wash off the teat. Grasp the teat firmly, but gently, and 'bump' your hand upwards onto the udder (You'll see the lambs do this when they start to feed). Pull down gently, 'milking' the teat from top to bottom. (You may get nothing for the first few pulls as milk letdown depends on oxytocin release from the brain, caused by teat stimulation). After a few pulls the milk should come down in nice 'jets'. 

Repeat on the opposite side.

Good Luck.


----------



## RoahT (Mar 7, 2018)

OK, thank you so much! I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## klcardella (Mar 7, 2018)

Adorable baby!


----------



## RoahT (Mar 7, 2018)

I tried milking tonight and it didn't go so well... she gets really stressed out when I milk. Oh well, maybe next time! I have another question... how do I know if the lamb is getting enough milk? She is nursing a lot, but seems a little skinny to me. She seems happy though, and has a ton of energy. I don't know....Should I supplement?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2018)

Lambs nurse frequently. They don’t get huge fat full bellies. They get what they need. I’m sure your lamb is fine. Take a deep breath, and relax Lammy Grammy!


----------



## RoahT (Mar 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Lambs nurse frequently. They don’t get huge fat full bellies. They get what they need. I’m sure your lamb is fine. Take a deep breath, and relax Lammy Grammy!


Lol, that made me smile!  I know I'm a little over worried with this being my first time and all, but this Lammy Grammy will try to follow that advice! I appreciate y'alls patience and help- I need it!


----------



## RoahT (May 2, 2018)

Our other ewe lambed Monday!! A teeny tiny ewe lamb!  She was rather weak at first and mom's teats were humongous so she had issues nursing, but has now figured it out and is much stronger and doing great! Pictures coming soon! Named the first lamb Bria after all, she is doing fantastic and is huge, especially now that we have a very small newborn to compare to!  I'll try to get some new pictures of her on here as well...


----------



## mysunwolf (May 2, 2018)

Congrats! Eagerly awaiting pictures


----------



## RoahT (May 2, 2018)

This is Bria


----------



## RoahT (May 2, 2018)

And, the new addition!


----------



## RoahT (May 2, 2018)

And another pic of new baby.....


----------



## RoahT (May 2, 2018)

@Sheepshape, thank you for your advice about milking earlier on, I'm milking this time with success!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

Bria has grown a lot and that new ewe lamb is just precious! I love their facial markings!


----------



## mysunwolf (May 2, 2018)

What breed are they? I love their faces!! They look like little dolls.


----------



## RoahT (May 2, 2018)

Aww, thanks! They are Navajo Churros... I love their faces too!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 3, 2018)

Adorable! Congratulations to you all.

Glad the milking worked. If you get those huge teats again, then go in with a nice clean jug and milk off enough either side to make them easier for the lamb to latch on. The swollen teats usually only occur in the first day or so and are most common before the lamb(s) have fed. The 'milk' therefore is pure colostrum and can be decanted into nice clean little jars or other containers in 100-150 ml 'shots'.Freeze them down and then they are available for if you have a ewe who doesn't have milk/triplets etc. When you thaw them, don't use the microwave, but let them thaw naturally or place the jar in warm water as microwaves destroy the antibodies.

Once again....well done!


----------



## RoahT (May 3, 2018)

OK, thanks so much, @Sheepshape, that is good to know. Yeah, the huge teats only lasted for the first day, they are much more normal sized now!
Got snow today and Oreo (the new baby) is fascinated with it! I just love having new lambs, they are so entertaining!


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2018)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing the pics. Real cuties!


----------

